#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  ff wat foto's

## smokey

ik vind het altijd wel mooi om hier de foto's te bekijken.
Maar bij deze ook ff wat foto's van mij.
Ik ben vaste lichtman bij een band
ik heb niet zoveel foto's van het opbouwen omdat ik daar nie zo veel tijd voor had.















30m truss
8 clay paky combicolor 300
8 clay paky miniscan hpe 300
2 clay paky movinghead stage light 300
2 clay paky movinghead stage color 300
lichttafel sgm studio 12/24
rookmachine antari 1200

het is voor het eerst dat ik wat foto's plaats dus ik ben benieuwd wat jullie er van vinden

----------


## movinghead

Eigenlijk wou ik alleen zeggen... Mooi he Clay-Paky... 
Maar laat ik erbij zeggen dat ik het er goed uit vind zien. Alleen wat een ontzettende bak intelli's voor zo'n podium dat kan je negatief opvatten. Maar tziet er leuk uit.
Waar was het... en wat voor bandje is het?

----------


## smokey

ontzettende bak intelli's wat bedoel je daar precies mee (intelli's)
De band heet hike  www.hike.nl
en het was in laren en de tent heet witkamp (dancing)

----------


## movinghead

intelligent licht = intelli... voor mij dan [:I][:I]

----------


## Christiaan Visser

Ik moet zeggen dat door de hoeveelheid Scans & MH´s de aandacht voor een groot gedeelte ook naar het licht gaat, terwijl het de is die daar hun optreden staan te doen. 

Verder vind ik sommige plaatjes wat té qua licht..Maar goed, het is maar een momentopname, en ik denk dat het er ook wel leuk uitgezien heeft! Ga zo door zou ik zeggen.

Complimenten!

----------


## Upgrading your system

Is dit de vaste bandopstelling, of is dit verschillend per feest met gehuurd materiaal?

----------


## ljmartijnw

Ziet er zeer ok uit, maar dat mag ook wel met zoveel bewegend licht.

----------


## showband

Warom gebruiken jullie trouwens op jullie site bij de techniek *een foto die van onze site is gehaald/"geleend"*, en geen foto van het materiaal _wat werkelijk van jullie is_? Zulke mooie spulletjes als dat van jullie hebben wij niet hoor.  :Smile:

----------


## smokey

dit is de vaste opstelling van de band ja, het licht is maar net hoe het uitkomt met het podium en de zaal.

----------


## Upgrading your system

Dat wou ik zeggen, want anders zit je met deze opstelling wel heel erg aan flinke podiummaten gebonden..

ziet er goed uit, alleen vindt ik dat er wel wat vulling bij zou kunnen van wat conventioneel licht. Parren bijvoorbeeld.. Intelli is prachtig, maar ik vind dat een goede lichtshow een basis van conventioneel licht moet hebben.

Maar dat is mijn mening hoor..

wat voor geluid gebruiken jullie??

----------


## smokey

ja precies dit was een lekker podium, in sommige zalen moeten we soms licht en truss in de vrachtwagen laten omdat we het niet kwijt kunnen.
In de zaal moesten we inprikken, ons eigen geluid is van het merk martin audio

----------


## Drive inn tnt

Op foto 4: is dat een zelfgemaakte contructie om de truss in te hangen???

----------


## AJB

Het ziet er uit alsof er iemand is bezig geweest die plezier had in zijn werk, en oog voor detail... en JA dat mag als een compliment worden opgevat  :Wink: 

Denk wel om je frontlicht ! Je staat daar voor, en dankzij de artiesten; laat ze zien !


greetz AJB

----------


## tijn

Geweldig gedaan! Ik heb zelf nog de normale Miniscan, maar uit die HPE's komt toch een bak meer licht. Hoe bevallen die verder?
In ieder geval: complimenten!

Tijn

----------


## LLights

Ziet er netjes uit, mijn complimenten..

Groeten

Leon

----------


## beyma

> citaat:Op foto 4: is dat een zelfgemaakte contructie om de truss in te hangen???



Die is op foto 1 ook al te zien...
Ik heb zelf ook zo iets alleen dan in een Y vorm,gaat prima, als je maar kan lassen!![8D]

----------


## Johannez

Vergeet je de safety's/steels niet om de boel te safen?! 

Verder mooie plaatjes  :Smile:

----------


## smokey

als ik alles goed heb hangen loop ik er vaak met safety's langs op.
over safety's gesproken bij de colors die wij gebruiken ook op de foto's tezien kun je de lenzen stellen doormiddel van een stelschroefje iets los te draaien kun je de lens naar binnen of iets naar buiten schuiven. 
Maar als je een stelschroefje niet heb aangedraaid kan de lens eruit vallen en dat lijkt mij vrij vervelend als de boel om hoog gedraaid is en er staan mensen onder.
Het is nog niet gebeurd gelukkig om dat ik vaak de stelschroefjes ff controleer.

----------


## Rich

dat is echt wel mooi die lampen
k zou die show eigenlijk niet willen missen

hoeveel kost dat ongeveer allemaal bij elkaar

Groetjes Rich :Wink:

----------


## Rich

heey
antari is een goed rookmachine merk he
wij hebben de antari f780 fogger
die heeft een zeer hoge rookopbrengst
en is super zuinig
dat is wel handig

----------


## stekelvarke

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Upgrading your system_
> 
> Dat wou ik zeggen, want anders zit je met deze opstelling wel heel erg aan flinke podiummaten gebonden..
> 
> ziet er goed uit, alleen vindt ik dat er wel wat vulling bij zou kunnen van wat conventioneel licht. Parren bijvoorbeeld.. Intelli is prachtig, maar ik vind dat een goede lichtshow een basis van conventioneel licht moet hebben.
> 
> Maar dat is mijn mening hoor..
> 
> wat voor geluid gebruiken jullie??



misschien wat een late reactie, parren zouden zeker op hun plaats zijn toch om de band uit te lichten want dat is niet gebeurd denk ik, voor het "effect licht" ben ik zeer teverden over, het is echt mooi gedaan, ik vind in dit geval colorchangers een betere optie dan parren.om dit effect met parren te krijgen moet je toch wel een aantal 4-barren neerhangen.color's zijn een betere oplossing omdat je maar 1 colorchanger nodig hebt om een 10-tal kleuren te verkrijgen waarbij je heel wat meer parren nodig hebt.
bij de "hardere" muziek geres(punk,..) zijn wat 4 barretjes met flikkerende parren beter op hun plaats.nuja dit is mijn mening[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## smokey

ik denk dat paren erbij het inderdaad net ff afmaakt voor basislicht.
Maar goed wij hebben hiervoor gekozen omdat we nu niet een dimmerrack nodig hebben en het gesleep met die 4-barren is ook niet altijd even handig.
Voorheen hadden we wel 24kw aan paren maar dat wou nog wel eens een brom op het geluid geven.
Voor de front hebben we wel 2 4bars dmx gestuurd dus zonder dimmerrack en 2 losse theater spotjes erbij.
En met de antari rookmachine hebben we wel schik ja alleen ik zou nog graag een blower erbij willen hebben voor een betere spreiding van de rook.

----------


## soundcheckfrits

zag dur mooi uit in  witkamp laren

ik was met band boven in de rockzaal aan het werk (jpr-strinxband)
licht wat erhing was niet erg super (was van witkamp {parretjes speigelbol)maarjah  wat jullie hadden   ut zag erleuk uit
lekker veel intellie's  en veel vrolijke kleurtjes

----------


## mark_b

Netjes voor elkaar. Ga zo door!

----------

